# $19.00 an Acre?



## field (Sep 27, 2006)

$19.00 an acre (advertised on the lease section)it's not a sport anymore, it's a business.


----------



## Son (Sep 27, 2006)

*19 dollars per acre*

Many hunters have a limit. In fact when our leases went to 8 bucks per, many quit. Now it can be a game each year to find replacement members who are willing to pay more. I think the increase in cost has hurt our numbers. When hunter numbers go down, we lose representation. We lose youth joining the sport. Like dominos, eventually everything goes down. And the hunters that continue to stick with the sport goes to WMA's. Creating overcrowding, then the drawings start.


----------



## short stop (Sep 27, 2006)

Thats cheap compared to  a few of my IL leases --- I've lost land in IL  that  guys  paid  double what I paid  .Land owners change rules when  it comes to $50-60  an acre money . Just for  deer hunting rights  for 4 months -I will never pay that , 25 -$30  is about avg  for me in IL .
At home in  Ga -I stop at $12  .


----------



## 56willysnut (Sep 27, 2006)

Same thing happened back In TX, lease prices went outa sight and only doctors and lawyers(1800-2500 per year) can have a lease anymore. It's called supply and demand.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 27, 2006)

I refuse to $800-$1000 a year just for 4 months of hunting. I will hunt the National Forest and WMA'S instead.
I don't need more than 3 deer anyway and then its back to fishing.


----------



## the HEED! (Sep 27, 2006)

I think you guys may be missing what the landowner is trying to cover herem he has to pay taxes

for instance

my 150 acres of family land in Hancock is 2400 dollars a year, thats 16 bucks an acre right there


----------



## Paddle (Sep 27, 2006)

The price of everything is going up. The time will come one day when will have to pay $50 an acre.

 Mr. Heed is right, land taxes are not cheep. If someone gave you 1000 acres you would not be able to pay the taxes on it. 

 Everyone paid $3.00 a gallon for gas. Smokers.........They pay over $3.00 a pack. How many of them said when it gets to a dollar a pack I'm quitting. 

 I'll pay $800-$1000 a year for my son and I to continue to hunt.


----------



## Guy (Sep 27, 2006)

Quit fussin'.  If you can't afford a club or lease, than hunt WMA's.

I will continue to enjoy the safety and good hunting that my club provides.

I will never hunt public land again.  Too many morons out there.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2006)

OK, here ya' go for the folks in the cheap seats. My family owns 4 farms in Thomas Co. Here are our 2006 tax assessments.

Map/Parcel    Acres        Taxes              Tax/Acre
25 18                    175       $1,952.40        $11.15/acre
85 42                    209       $2,398.46        $11.48/acre
35 15                   359.05  $6,689.25        $18.63/acre
24 104                336.79   $5,549.27        $16.48/acre

Thomas Co. is not as "rural" as some counties in GA, but this is farm land we are talking about. All of these farms are valued as farm land, $1,242/ac., 1,278/ac., 2,075/ac., and 1,835/ac. respectively.

You do the math and see what you come up with. This is happening all over our state. When the landowner is paying $16.48/acre just for taxes and exclusive of insurance and other operating costs, what do you think you will pay for a deer hunting lease?

If you don't believe me, I just gave you the map and parcel numbers for these 4 farms. Call the Thomas Co. Tax Assessor's office and find out for yourself. Its' a matter of public record, and you can do the same thing for the land you are leasing in whatever county in Georgia you are hunting in.

We got nose bleed when it comes to taxes on our property. Accordingly, we are fixing to "tee up" one of the farms for sale. You wouldn't believe what the real estate agent said we should list the property for. Its' a lot more than what its' been assessed at by the tax assessor's office, by a factor of 6.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 27, 2006)

Guy said:


> Quit fussin'.  If you can't afford a club or lease, than hunt WMA's.
> 
> I will continue to enjoy the safety and good hunting that my club provides.
> 
> I will never hunt public land again.  Too many morons out there.



If you don't like the fussn', go back to your club...this is a forum

It would be ok with me if more of my tax dollars went to purchase more National Forest  and WMA's...

I don't think just the wealthy and priveleged should enjoy hunting...and fishing..


----------



## Guy (Sep 27, 2006)

elfiii said:


> OK, here ya' go for the folks in the cheap seats. My family owns 4 farms in Thomas Co. Here are our 2006 tax assessments.
> 
> Map/Parcel    Acres        Taxes              Tax/Acre
> 25 18                    175       $1,952.40        $11.15/acre
> ...




Looks like you are set with that much land.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2006)

Guy said:


> Looks like you are set with that much land.



Nope. We're gonna' be unloading all of it over the next 5 years. We are hemmoraging cash trying to hold on to them. They are big time money losers. They are all leased to farmers, we cut timber this year, and we'll still lose our butts.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2006)

It makes me mad as a hornet when taxes go so high that you can`t afford to keep your land.  And they call it progress.......................................................


----------



## Cranium (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank our wonderful county & state government officials!!!!  It is going to get worse....why do you think the major timber companies have, or are trying to, sold all of their land holdings in GA?


----------



## 56willysnut (Sep 27, 2006)

It just sux!!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 27, 2006)

We need a "Appalachian White Tail Foundation"  
  to buy up all the timber lands and turn them into public lands, or even donate the acreage back to the National Forestry...


----------



## field (Sep 27, 2006)

*Club Dues*

I personally fuss!!! at the tune of $2000.00 dollars a year over in alabama,(georgia is too crowded) but I get about 300acres to myself to do it on(in the blackbelt, worth it!). I hate were hunting is going! My friends who golf are paying cheaper club memberships a year to golf!(I don't like golf)


----------



## DoubleRR (Sep 27, 2006)

*Lease $$$$$*

My huntng buddy and I turned down 300 acres in Meriwether county (deer hunting only rights)...the land owner only wanted $44 per acre


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 27, 2006)

DoubleRR said:


> My huntng buddy and I turned down 300 acres in Meriwether county (deer hunting only rights)...the land owner only wanted $44 per acre



I could do a lot of deer hunting, elsewhere for 13 grand...


----------



## Junebug (Sep 27, 2006)

*Apples to oranges comparison.*



			
				short stop said:
			
		

> 25 -$30  is about avg for me in IL.
> At home in  Ga -I stop at $12.


You make a good a good point SS; in some places it's worth it.  Unfortunately, GA's not one of those places.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2006)

Junebug said:


> You make a good a good point SS; in some places it's worth it.  Unfortunately, GA's not one of those places.



Maybe, but the tax assessor says it is, and that's the bottom line.


----------



## Re-tired (Sep 27, 2006)

*Higher taxes*

 It's true that everyones taxes are going up, however after paying the taxes by the hunter or the owners themselves the owners STILL have the value of the land. And that's going up too. Like elfiii said X6 right now he's looking at 
1.7 million in land. Makes my 50'x100' lot look sad.


----------



## Junebug (Sep 27, 2006)

elfiii said:
			
		

> Maybe, but the tax assessor says it is, and that's the bottom line.


I meant for hunting - but yeah you're right.  With regard to tax assessments, pay it or risk losing it.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2006)

Re-tired said:


> Like elfiii said X6 right now he's looking at
> 1.7 million in land. Makes my 50'x100' lot look sad.



Yes, and about half that will go to Uncle Sam and Sonny for the tax on the gain on the sale. Starts out lookin' real good don't it? Then you get to the "rest of the story" part and it ain't so sweet.


----------



## Guy (Sep 27, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> If you don't like the fussn', go back to your club...this is a forum
> 
> It would be ok with me if more of my tax dollars went to purchase more National Forest  and WMA's...
> 
> I don't think just the wealthy and priveleged should enjoy hunting...and fishing..




Take it easy griswald!   

People always start complaining when they don't know the full story saying things like this is a business and such.  I am glad the few chimed in here about what a landowner actually has to pay in taxes.

It's pretty simple, pay up or shut up.  I am not exactly thrilled laying out $1,000 per year for my club.  But, when I factor in things like safety, it's not all that bad.  I have hunted enough public land to know that I will never be back.  To me it's worth every penny.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 27, 2006)

I have hunted public land all my life and not once have I encountered an unsafe act. The worst thing is someone walking in on you while you are hunting and that has happened to me on a hunting club as well. 

The one time I almost got shot was in a hunting club I belonged to in Laurens county, one of the members who maybe hunted twice a year decided that I sounded like a deer while walking out from my  stand site and decided to throw a shot my way. I had a few choice words for him and if he would have got out of his stand I would have given him some tree to tree counciling.

But different strokes and all, that I just refuse to pay a bunch of money to hunt. I understand that a landowner has taxes and what  not to pay, but I ain't paying them for him. I get raped enough on taxes without having to help foot someone else's tax bill. 

And I don't expect to be able to hunt for free,  I have payed to join a club in the past,  it just has got to rich for my tastes.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 27, 2006)

If there were no hunters the landowner would have to pay 100% of the taxes and expenses. Expecting the hunting lease to cover all the taxes and such is a bit much. 

However they will do it if the market will bear it.

Enjoy it while you can, but look at Europe to see the future. Only a few will still be able to afford to hunt, where ever the anti's haven't stopped it altogether.  

Your hunting future will be decided by people that get their ideas about hunting from Mark Trail and Ren & Stimpy.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 27, 2006)

Guy said:


> Take it easy griswald!
> pay up or shut up.



Oh I'll be just fine...I'll pay my Non Res fee's and come down there and have a glorious time on public land, won't see another soul cept maybe one of my huntn' buds, and one or two of us will take a buck, bear, or hog, as we do each year, but all of us will appreciate the opportunity...and spend the rest of our money elsewhere.. 

But to each his own...best of luck to you and your club...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2006)

NOYDB said:


> If there were no hunters the landowner would have to pay 100% of the taxes and expenses. Expecting the hunting lease to cover all the taxes and such is a bit much.



Like Field said in his original post, it is a business. A business' purpose is to make a profit. In order to make a profit, the business operator must charge more for the product or service he is providing than what it cost him, so yes you would be paying him for all of the taxes, the insurance, and maintenance costs, plus his profit. That is why hunting lease prices are going up, because the costs of providing the land to be leased have gone up, and it is just that simple.

I'm sure many don't see it that way, but from the landowner's point of view there is no alternative. Nobody owns a large tract of land just so they can provide deer hunters a cheap place to hunt. They own the land either as an investment, or for the production of income. Either way, the land is owned for profit motives. Egalitarian reasons come a distant second.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 27, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Like Field said in his original post, it is a business. A business' purpose is to make a profit. In order to make a profit, the business operator must charge more for the product or service he is providing than what it cost him, so yes you would be paying him for all of the taxes, the insurance, and maintenance costs, plus his profit. That is why hunting lease prices are going up, because the costs of providing the land to be leased have gone up, and it is just that simple.
> 
> I'm sure many don't see it that way, but from the landowner's point of view there is no alternative. Nobody owns a large tract of land just so they can provide deer hunters a cheap place to hunt. They own the land either as an investment, or for the production of income. Either way, the land is owned for profit motives. Egalitarian reasons come a distant second.




So what supports the landowner if there are no hunters?

I know it's whatever the market will bear, but I'm talking about the expectation that the hunting lease should cover all the expenses. 

Oh well, it's just going to get worse. With the timber co's going away, expect lease prices to climb fast.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2006)

NOYDB said:


> So what supports the landowner if there are no hunters?



Nothing, that's why small guys like us are disappearing faster than the timber companies. Its' 30 years between saw timber crops, and even if you've got longleaf pine, you're not going to make enough money to pay back all the operating costs over that 30 years, even if you do get the taxes covered every year with a hunting lease.

That's why the timber companies are bailing out.

You are right, the prices are going to keep going up, more hunters will be squeezed out of the woods, and eventually, the landowners will be forced to sell too.

Its' going to get real cozy on all those WMA's in the future.


----------



## Guy (Sep 27, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> Oh I'll be just fine...I'll pay my Non Res fee's and come down there and have a glorious time on public land, won't see another soul cept maybe one of my huntn' buds, and one or two of us will take a buck, bear, or hog, as we do each year, but all of us will appreciate the opportunity...and spend the rest of our money elsewhere..
> 
> But to each his own...best of luck to you and your club...



No hard feelings.  we are all in this together.  I just choose to pay for a good quality club with good members.  We lease from timber companies anyway.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 27, 2006)

Guy said:


> No hard feelings.  we are all in this together.  I just choose to pay for a good quality club with good members.  We lease from timber companies anyway.



Oh I agree...and you are fortunate that you can still afford to  lease in a good club...

and because we are all in this together, the less fortunate guy still has a right to voice his concern (fuss)...thats all Im saying..


----------



## field (Sep 27, 2006)

*$$$$lease*

Elfii I feel for ya man we have had to unload waterfront property down in florida due to the insurance and taxes. I hunt 45minutes from were I live(qdm county right out my front door) so I don't have to hunt with 50acres per member in harris county!  Like I said it's a business, and I hate were it's going!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 27, 2006)

nicodemus said:


> It makes me mad as a hornet when taxes go so high that you can`t afford to keep your land.  And they call it progress.......................................................


Yep! It's a disgrace. My little farm has been in my family for four generations; most of the big place is owned by a farmer. He asked me the other day for the umpteenth time, did I want to sell out to him.  He talked taxes, upkeep, insurance...vs renting an apartment in town.  Smokey just growled at him. I told him I was really wanting Piney Grove Farm to make it to the 5th generation.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 27, 2006)

NOYDB said:


> If there were no hunters the landowner would have to pay 100% of the taxes and expenses. Expecting the hunting lease to cover all the taxes and such is a bit much.


It's unfortunate that many property owners are having to raise the money to pay taxes and expenses, at the expense of hunters and fishermen. 
Like someone else posted, when people can't afford to pay the property taxes, etc., their land goes up on the block. 
It would be interesting to see who buys some of that land, and how much more they may choose to raise the lease prices.
Sue


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 27, 2006)

Researcher31726 said:


> It's unfortunate that many property owners are having to raise the money to pay taxes and expenses, at the expense of hunters and fishermen.
> Like someone else posted, when people can't afford to pay the property taxes, etc., their land goes up on the block.
> It would be interesting to see who buys some of that land, and how much more they may choose to raise the lease prices.
> Sue



Sue,

What ought to be and what is, very seldom matches. Going up the chain of causation, get's you to reducing the size of government so that the taxes can be eliminated. And that requires that you educate the population on the true costs of gov gimmes. 

The landowner is exactly that, it's his/hers. They can charge as much as they want.  

Just would like it to be so they didn't have to.


----------



## Racor (Sep 27, 2006)

If land owners (non-timber companies) charge fees to lease their land for hunting, isn't this a business? If so what legal regulations must they follow? Do they have to meet certain DNR regulations for running basically a hunting preserve?

I pay A LOT (and I do mean A LOT) of taxes for owning a business and I wonder if any farmer out there can tell me what legal tax info is there for some one who gets paid for leasing their property?

I've thought about buying land here in SW GA but never thought about those that lease their land and the taxes on that income? (to offset their taxes or otherwise) I wouldn’t lease the land but often thought what do people do about the taxes on that income.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes it is a business Racor. The income gets reported on Schedule F with other farming income for Form 1040 if you are a sole proprietor or Line 1 on Form 1065 (Partnerships) and Line 1 on Form 1120 & 1120S (Corporations and "S" Corporations).

Other than that, property taxes etc. Technically if it is the only business activity you have to have an Occupation (Business) license, but in rural counties who knows how many farmers have a business license. That license covers all business activities for the entity. It is based on Gross income and number of employees.


----------



## Guy (Sep 27, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> Oh I agree...and you are fortunate that you can still afford to  lease in a good club...
> 
> and because we are all in this together, the less fortunate guy still has a right to voice his concern (fuss)...thats all Im saying..



I hear ya.  But it is what it is.  I am afraid that hunting and fishing has already become a sport for the more fortunate.  But that is why we all work, to be able to afford the activities that we love.


----------



## Howard Roark (Sep 27, 2006)

Paddle said:


> The price of everything is going up. The time will come one day when will have to pay $50 an acre.
> 
> Mr. Heed is right, land taxes are not cheep. If someone gave you 1000 acres you would not be able to pay the taxes on it.
> 
> ...





I pay $750 for my son and I.  It is a bargain.


----------



## Racor (Sep 27, 2006)

elfiii,
Thanks for the info.

I thought there was a way to report it for the land owner. 

Anyone know if there is a way we can report it on our taxes as an expense or some other deduction as being the leasee?  

Hmm I wonder if leasing through my business as entertainment expense would work?!


----------



## Paddle (Sep 27, 2006)

Yea, you could do it once!!!!!!


----------



## zksailfish (Sep 27, 2006)

The good news is that property values will start to slow down in the next year or so and the taxes should not increase more than 6% per year


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 27, 2006)

zksailfish said:


> The good news is that property values will start to slow down in the next year or so and the taxes should not increase more than 6% per year



lucky us


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2006)

The fed keeps pumping out those FRN's and it will go up more and more and more....

T


----------



## whitworth (Sep 28, 2006)

*Taxes for Education*

How much of those farm taxes are going to the county school system?   We now have education at any price and leave no child behind.  
The large timber companies unloaded their timberland in Georgia, because it was too costly to hold land in Georgia for future use and pay the ever increasing school taxes on their property. Timber taxes will force owners into smaller acreage, and 400 acre ownership or larger, will become a thing of the past in Georgia. 

Of course, no public official would admit that any  money is wasted on public education.  
Just go to any middle school in Georgia and watch the departing buses.  Watch how many students have books to take home to study and how many do not? 
I'm betting on higher taxes, before classroom achievement reduces the need for more and more taxation.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 28, 2006)

NOYDB said:


> Sue,
> 
> What ought to be and what is, very seldom matches. Going up the chain of causation, get's you to reducing the size of government so that the taxes can be eliminated. And that requires that you educate the population on the true costs of gov gimmes. ..Just would like it to be so they didn't have to.


That's the truth! When we were letting non-family members fish our catfish pond, catching as much as they wanted...for the freezer, for fish fries...99 % of the people, we never charged anything. They were people that knew us. Periodically, they brought instead bags of catfish feed , asked us when we needed to fertilizer the pond and what needed to be bought, and offered us fish that they had caught.  Everyone was happy. After Daddy died, some of the folks asked about helping us with cutting the lawn grass, etc. (They'd seen me driving the lawnmower!LOL) 
I know it's not possible, bu it's too bad that it couldn't be that way for so many of you gents and the landowners.Oh well, so much for little rural communities and the good ole days.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 28, 2006)

Racor and elfi, thanks for the question and the information about how leases are reported on taxes. 
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 28, 2006)

whitworth said:


> How much of those farm taxes are going to the county school system?... Of course, no public official would admit that any  money is wasted on public education.



AMEN! AMEN!


----------



## ugabowhunter (Sep 28, 2006)

fair tax, anyone??? sure would make this a lot more simple. no more property taxes, right? or does it just eliminate income tax


----------



## the HEED! (Sep 28, 2006)

ugabowhunter said:


> fair tax, anyone??? sure would make this a lot more simple. no more property taxes, right? or does it just eliminate income tax



fair tax would eliminate income tax and only tax what you consume(buy)

property taxes are aside of that tax plan


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2006)

whitworth said:


> How much of those farm taxes are going to the county school system?



62.19% in Thomas Co.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 29, 2006)

Bottom Line: The world is getting overpopulated with humans.  
Land taxes/prices are going to continue to rise.  Urban sprawl is going to take over most of our land it’s only a matter of time.  
They predict by 2050 both the east coast and the west cost will be one monster city/subdivision from the northern Tip of the country to southern tips.  
The Midwest will pretty much stay the same as it produces almost all of our food, the only occupation there will be farming or farming related thus avoiding most of the urban sprawl.  
Land (West and East coast) is going to eventually become too valuable for anyone to hold on to.  Our only real chance is to buy and save public land.  
I posted a thread 9 or so months ago saying if land owners or leasers wanted to bait give them set rules to make it humane and beneficial to the deer. Make them purchase a license for $500 or more.  If they violate the set rules revoke their license to bait.  Take "ALL" of this money and buy more public land and improve the public land we all ready have, more food plots, burns, select timbering etc etc.  Public land would not allow baiting this would keep all the activist off our backs and with more $ coming it should really improve the habitat making public land better hunting.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 29, 2006)

Retired Army Guy,
  Although you've already served your country...why don't you run for County Commish...


----------



## treedawg (Sep 29, 2006)

I've said this in the past and I will say it again here.

Land is an investment. What is anybodies number one goal with an investment be it stocks, land etc? That goal is to maximise their profits on said investment. 

Why should the owner of land that is suitable for hunting be expected to sacrifice a portion of the profits so you can be assured a cheap place to hunt? We don't expect that out of people that own apartment complexes etc. 

You have the power to put an end to high lease prices once and for all. There are many nice tracts of land that are for sale. There are at least a dozen in every issue of GON and that's only the tip of the iceberg. Buy one of these tracts and ensure a place for you and your family to hunt for generations. 

I lease out the farming rights on my property but I reserve the hunting rights for myself.

TD


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 29, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> We need a "Appalachian White Tail Foundation"
> to buy up all the timber lands and turn them into public lands, or even donate the acreage back to the National Forestry...



I wouldn't mind a foundation, but don't donate ANYTHING to the federal government. They'd close all the roads, prohibit burning and cutting for a 2 ounce bird, and do a $5Million study on the effects of acid rain on caterpillars. I'm not convinced the State of Georgia could do a better job ..... look at how they got screwed on Ossabaw by a nut-ball liberal that gets to live on the island until death and dictate what and where they do with the  land and wildlife.

"Government owned" includes purple-haired five-points liberals. That's never a good combination.

People that are able to pay $1000-$1500 a year should teamup with like-minded folks and buy land. Put it in the CRP or a conservation easement and hunt without headache.


----------



## DaGris (Sep 29, 2006)

Ive always been extremely lucky when it come to land. We have been hunting the same land for over 15 years, 110 acres, for free. The old man that owned it just asked us to treat it like it was our. He has pasted but his children (that dont hunt) and widow knows he wanted and let us hunt it so they still do. My buddy works for one of the local lumber company and the company owns about 300 acres behind my house and they let us hunt it. My wives great uncle owns about 30 acres across the street from me. I have plenty of places to hunt, and as long its free, thats where I'll hunt.


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Sep 30, 2006)

The prob lem is farming does not make any money..with our free trade act.all the us does is import,we do not have anytype of production any more ,which is what the us was built on,,when farmers can not make money in farming they try to find other ways,& who can blame them,they are trying to last,,this year to dairy farms near me closed that had been in buissness for 60 years..they are makeing less know than they did 30 years ago..so in my humble opinion,,it starts at the top with our poloticians & there rules we follow..i guarenty you 95% of the people on this board belive we should not be apart of the united nations..but we are..


----------



## White Stag (Oct 1, 2006)

Many small farmers are being forced out because of free trade. My dad has farmed all his life and swears that this year's corn crop will be his last. Not only that but if you have one bad year as a small farmer it is almost impossible to pull even. Many small farms that allowed hunters on their land are having to find alternate income. Years ago when we were farming alot of land, my dad would let other hunters hunt for free because it helped keep the deer population in check which in turn helped my dad's crops. My dad farms on a lease; this years crop was so minimal that the owners of the land didn't make my day pay his lease...those people are a God sent.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 1, 2006)

I pay $550/year to hunt on 1000 acres in Crawfordville.
We have power, water, & septic. We have several small lakes to fish, one which is right at camp.
Yeah, it's about 50-60 acres per member, but it's a great group of folks & it's a very family oriented enviroment.
My dues cover family membership also.

There's still lots of great places to hunt that won't break the bank, but if you want more you're gonna pay more.


----------



## champ (Oct 12, 2006)

I kill every deer I see (legally) and encourage my friends and family likewise. I pay to be in a club, I have several tracts that I hunt for free. My wife and children love to eat meat with our meals every night. Kill all you can, eat like a viking, and have plenty of stories about hunting deer to share with your grandchildren when they can't afford the $3500.00 four day hunt at Duey, Skrewem, & Howl plantation in god-awful-nowhere Georgia.


----------



## aussie (Oct 13, 2006)

come to aussie land lads. we just sold off 300,000 acres at .03 cents/ acre


----------



## whitworth (Oct 13, 2006)

*The Large Timber Companies Saw the Future In Georgia*

Georgia counties and school districts in many parts of Georgia will not consolidate for economic reasons.  So the cost of doing business per resident will go up and they will pass the cost off to the property owner - the farmer and the timberland owner.  A good income source are hunters.   They have to have a place to hunt turkey and deer.  When costs rise, go look for a hunter to sign an ever increasing hunting lease.

It might be a little over the top, but if you have a quantity of heroin to sell, you go look for a heroin addict.  If you have hunting land, you go look for some good ole turkey and deer hunters.   Both have some kind of addiction.  

Schools will continue to demand more taxes from its property owners or from the state.   

The possible loss of farm subsidies by some farmers in Georgia  will increase the cost of their doing business.  They will attempt to pass it on, and one option is hunting fees.  Higher hunting fees.

So if you're a hunter with a small supply of good hunting land, just take the usual position and lean over.    Higher costs are coming.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Propery Taxes*

I own acreage in Warren County and received tax notice 3 months ago. Valuation went from $ 858.59 Per acre to 
$ 1518.11 acre. That's almost DOUBLE. And in this county, if you are in the county seat (Warrenton) you are still in the middle of nowhere. You can't get weeds to grow in this place.

I went to the courthouse to put the property in conservation use, which lowers property taxes considerably. While there I asked Propery official what was the cause for the rediculous prices per acre and she said a lot of it was people from Atlanta buy at pumped up rates for Deer hunting. Maybe we are our own enemies.


----------



## gabowman (Oct 15, 2006)

Land owners today face real problems just trying to keep the land they own. For me as a hunter, I'm not willing to pay ALL of their taxes to hunt their land for a mere few months when they own the land the whole year. I guess I'm somewhat fortunate having enough friends who do own land that lets me hunt some. The properties I am able to hunt doesnt have near the numbers of deer that some of you guys see, but I'm satisfied knowing I got money for other things other than just deer. I guess it's "to each his own" deciding where you money goes. Most landowners today have to have working farms to survive. It's ashamed to watch the older folks loose to the gov't what has been owned in their families for generations.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2006)

This is tongue in cheek--partially. 

Sean Hannity would tell ya'll to get another job because the economy is booming and there is no inflation. If you can't afford to pay for what you want just get another job because this is America and there will never be an end to the prosperity. If you can't afford it you don't deserve it, that is what Rush Limbaughwould say. The market place is working and if you can't afford it you are living beyond your means even if you make an above ageragea wage. There is no inflation, Bush is president nothing bad can happen to the economy but when Pelosi takes over you will be in the soupline because prices will increase and taxes will increase and it will be all the dems fault. If a R was president this wouldn't happen.................... 

Get elected Governor and give yourself a $100,000.00 tax break that is what SONNY said you should do.  

T


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Oct 16, 2006)

*De-cheek the tongue.*

I understand your feelings. I am (was) as much a patriot, company man, hard working, proud to be a redneck as ever there has been. I thought the Pres. election of 2000 was a water shed year, but I have since learned that it doesn't matter if there are Rep.'s or Dem.'s in office. It's all the same. You and me get porked. Just a difference in who does the porking.
There will be NOT ONE incumbent checked on my ballot this year. Once elected they spend all their time and all our money getting re-elected.

Sorry for the soap box guys, I just hate seeing our country sold down the river by a bunch of gutless excuse for representatives.

DB33


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2006)

Dove33, 
 I was in a rare mood when I typed that. It was a pokey at ya'll. I can't afford to be in a hunting club period. Luckily I have a small piece of land I can hunt on. I don't mind I only go a few times a year to take my son. 

T


----------



## 60Grit (Oct 16, 2006)

Dovebuster33 said:


> I understand your feelings. I am (was) as much a patriot, company man, hard working, proud to be a redneck as ever there has been. I thought the Pres. election of 2000 was a water shed year, but I have since learned that it doesn't matter if there are Rep.'s or Dem.'s in office. It's all the same. You and me get porked. Just a difference in who does the porking.
> There will be NOT ONE incumbent checked on my ballot this year. Once elected they spend all their time and all our money getting re-elected.
> 
> Sorry for the soap box guys, I just hate seeing our country sold down the river by a bunch of gutless excuse for representatives.
> ...


 
Well said and dittto.


----------



## BassWorm (Oct 18, 2006)

Chew on this a bit. 
Are the hunters there to pay "all" of the landowners' taxes for him? I think if someone would pay for a portion of my taxes I'd be happy. To want them all covered seems a bit greedy to me unless the hunters are getting something else besides access and the hunting experience. 
For the one's that won't hunt on public land. Suits me. Actually private land is much more dangerous according to the accident statistics. But on public land you can't claim an area and gripe cause somebody went in there and shot "your" deer.
Now you can spit.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2006)

BassWorm said:


> Chew on this a bit.
> Are the hunters there to pay "all" of the landowners' taxes for him? .



Yes, and the insurance and maintenance costs as well. The landowner is in it for the profit. Profit is the excess of revenue over expense. If revenue is less than expenses, you are losing money.


----------



## sweet 16 (Oct 18, 2006)

Question? Can County tax appraisal value be based on what the deer lease rate per  acre on land surrounding your property? How bout it Dovebuster 33.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2006)

sweet 16 said:


> Question? Can County tax appraisal value be based on what the deer lease rate per  acre on land surrounding your property? How bout it Dovebuster 33.



Nope.


----------



## aussie (Oct 18, 2006)

from what i understand you guys could come to aus several times a year and shoot about 6 species of deer, pigs, goats, foxes, dogs, cats, rabbits, birds, bentang, scrub bull, buffalo, horse, donkey, kangaroos, camel and crocodile cheaper than what a hunting lease over there would cost


----------

